# Cyp. acaule



## Gcroz (May 25, 2012)

Yup, it's that time of year in New Hampshire. These are near our greenhouse and we are very happy to have them!


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (May 25, 2012)

do you pollinate?


----------



## Gilda (May 25, 2012)

Lucky you !!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 25, 2012)

Those look great!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> do you pollinate?



As often as I can!:rollhappy:

Nice to have these babies around the local woods.


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 26, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> As often as I can! :rollhappy:




T....o......m...................

( just married ? )


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> T....o......m...................
> 
> ( just married ? )
> 
> ...



Yes, in fact I am! But that ain't why :rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (May 26, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## phrag guy (May 27, 2012)

very nice,last spring when I was up in Wawa fishing we were going through a bush and every where we loked there was tons of them,did not have camera of course


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2012)

Looks great would love to have them in the forest aroung me.


----------



## newbud (Jun 1, 2012)

Dido - Here's the guy to ask for the pollen.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Yes, in fact I am! But that ain't why :rollhappy:




Congrats!


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2012)

Lucky you can enjoy these up close and w/o obstruction.

Extremely pissed off, about our local population.


----------

